# 16 PUPPIES!!!!!



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

I was surfing a bit today - just looking for some puppies to admire - (NO! I am not looking for another!!! :biggrin1: ) and boy did I find some!

A very well known breeder that we are all very familiar (no names!) had the most amazing info on their website! Two of their dogs which are retiring this year came into season the same day and wala....11 puppies born between the two of them..Their third had 5 puppies 3 weeks later...

*I JUST CAN"T POSSIBLY IMAGINE THAT!!* :jaw:

So breeders...how in the world would one handle that!!! Can you just imagine!!!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Catherine, I want to see pictures. No teasing us with puppies, we need to see them.


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

I will PM you!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I know another breeder that did two planned breedings at the same time and had an accidental breeding just a couple of days later. 3 bitches all due within one week! She ended up with 20 puppies. When they get to be about 7 weeks old, that had to be a crazy place. LOL!

I would much rather have two litters at the same time than to have them staggered. To have all the puppies the same age (or close) would be so much easier than to have them a few weeks or a month apart.

Still, I'm sure that breeder has her hands full with 16 when they turn into rowdy, little, barking pipsqueaks that poop all the time. Ha ha!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I can't wait for pics!!!

Amanda


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

If we are familiar with the breeder - JUST A NOTE TO THEM: I am happy to take a few to care for, bottle feed etc. Just pm me, I am happy to help!!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

It probably happens quite a bit. Sedona came from a litter of 8 puppies and another female had 6 puppies three days later so, in essence, she came from a litter of 14. 

How come you can't say who it is, if it's on their web site? Just curious.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

That's what I thought too, Susan! Why can't we know so we can go check them out? You know how much we LOVE puppies!! 

Oh, I can't even imagine what amount of work it is to clean up after so many pooping, frolicking pups!! Yikes!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

I think I would be in heaven if I had 16 puppies in my house!

Okay, it might be _poop _heaven at times, but I think I would still love it!!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Olliesmom said:


> So breeders...how in the world would one handle that!!! Can you just imagine!!!!


Lincoln and Sedona (and Lito!) were in that 14-puppy double litter (they were born 3 days apart). I remember our breeder pretty much had them all together which was just too cute for words! I think the puppies could catch a meal off of either mom too


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Large litter are a great deal of work. I had a boxer bitch that had 11 live babies and died the next day due to a very botched C-Section. It was the hardest 4 weeks of my life. Their mother was a very beloved member of our family and I was not about to let any of them die. After 4 weeks they were able to eat on their own and I could start to enjoy them.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh my gosh, Sandi. Not only would it be devestating to lose such a dear member of the family, but the work involved with hand-raising 11 puppies on your own would be _beyond_ exhausting. You had to be a walking zombie with the regular feedings, stimulating and everything else that a dam does by instinct. What a job.


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

Ok gang!! Here is a major puppy fix!

BUT....._*ABSOLUTELY....NO*_ comments on the Havana Silk Issue - all the new members would hate to see that issue starting again!!!ound:ound:

and since Austin if an offspring.....

http://www.bydandhavanasilkdogs.com/currentlitters.html


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

Sandi...such a wonderful mother you are...


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Heck, the _old_ members would hate to see a whole new HSD topic spin off of this thread, so I appreciate your sensitivity, Catherine.

With two litters only a day apart, that sounds much nicer and easier. That third litter just four weeks later sounds like that is where things get complicated! Bless their hearts (and organizational skills)!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

OK, Coriander is MINE!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Whatever they are called, they are ADORABLE!!! Puppies are puppies after all and if we can ooh and ahhh over a PWD on a Hav board, why not these innocent little souls. The little one peeking into the basket is just precious! I'd take him/her in a heartbeat.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Boy this brings back memories…….Raising those puppies was around the clock, you had to feed, stimulate both pee and poop, and clean them. Two had to be tube fed for the about a week. By the time I finished feeding the 11th one it was time to clean up and start again. I had to mix my own formula, store in gallon jugs. But they all lived turned out beautiful. I’ll see if any of their photos can be uploaded.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Big hugs Sandi, it always amazes me the love and attention a great breeder will do for her pups.

Oh and I am putting my claim on Clove, to adorable.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

The puppies on the website are sooooo cute. Someone likes black.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

I'll take Nutmeg and Snickerdoodle. Snickerdoodle looks like he/she has an attitude!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh my gosh, they are all sooo cute!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Sandi,

What a devastating story for you and your beloved girl and how touching for the babies she left behind.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Very sad story. Makes you think what good breeders go through!

Amanda


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Ohhh...little Clove is sooo cute!! Leeann, will you share with me?


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I have been trying to upload a photo of my 11 babies, I scanned it in but the forum will not take it. Any suggestions. I ran into the same thing trying to get smarty's show pictures in. Reduced and everything.


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

Oh Sandi-how sad. Do you still get to see any of her puppies?

Oh, and I think Teddy needs a sibling!:biggrin1: These little puppies are too cute- I want one! :biggrin1:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

that is a lot puppies!!!!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Sandi, your story is so sad but inspiring in that everything you did helped those babies survive. I hope someone can help you figure out how to get the forum to take the photo.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Sandi, you can always email it to me and I can post it for you. I'm packing, but taking a lot of breaks and can do it between tasks.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Holy crap?!!? (pun intended) lol Thats alot of little puppies running around at one time!! lol.. How would you know who is who? They all look alike?! 

Ryan


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Ryan, they got different color collars.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Goodness Gracious all those adorable black ones . ? How does she keep them all straight !!


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

They are so cute, I just love Cinnamon.


----------



## Elaine (Jan 17, 2007)

I agree with Kimberly that having the two litters at the same time is easier than having them 4 weeks apart. The two litters of 14 together shared both mom's and the same play area and could keep up with each other. They were only apart for about the first two weeks than spent their time together. When I had one litter and unfortunately a second litter 4 weeks apart they could not be together until the younger litter could take better care of themselves, which was at least 4 weeks old and than they had to be supervised. I do want to say that poop patrol will do you in when you are trying to keep them from eating each others poo. They are really fun to play with and to watch them interact.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Oh my!!!! That is a whole lot of puppies and a whole lot of work!!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Here is Sandi's litter:









From Sandi: "This is the first meal my 11 babies had all together at 4 weeks."

I _love_ that picture, Sandi! It melts my heart, especially knowing the care you took to get them to that place at four weeks old.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Wow Sandi! :yo: Hats off to you!:yo:
That must of been quite an experience....and heart breaking too. What a shame you lost the mother.....but it sure says alot about you,that you were ready,willing and able to take all those pups on! I'm impressed.I really am!


----------



## HavSerenity (Jan 27, 2008)

Wow Sandi, you did such a good job!! they all look so healthy and happy... Did you keep any of them?


Anjanette


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*Wow!*

Sandi...amazing...they're beauties...

And I want Corainder!!

LOL.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh Sandi how amazing, hearing about it is one thing but to actually see them, WOW


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Sandi, WOW! They look gorgeous, your love and work was worth it!

Trish, sorry but Coriander is mine!!!


----------



## Elaine (Jan 17, 2007)

Sandi,
Great job, they are just so cute and I hope you kept the one that reminded you most of their mother. That had to be so hard. I took on a couple of orphaned Aussie puppies once and that was enough work, I can't imagine having to do 11. My hat is off to you.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Thanks for posting the photo of my boxer babies Kimberly, when you have time I would like to know how you did that. 

Of this litter 5 of them could have finished easily but I chose to place all of them in very loving pet homes, at that time Boxers were being bought by the Japanese to improve their lines. Nothing wrong with that but I wanted my Georgie's last babies to play with children, sleep in the beds and live the life of a pet not a show or breeding animal. Also, at that time Boxers were an almost 99% a handler’s breed. I did keep the runt bitch that we discover was allergic to glutens, she lived to be 13 years old.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

SMARTY said:


> Large litter are a great deal of work. I had a boxer bitch that had 11 live babies and died the next day due to a very botched C-Section. It was the hardest 4 weeks of my life. Their mother was a very beloved member of our family and I was not about to let any of them die. After 4 weeks they were able to eat on their own and I could start to enjoy them.


Oh Sandi, that must have been so hard on you to lose her and not have time to mourn. Did you keep one of the puppies?


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Hey, Jan our post must have posted together.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Sandi, kudos to you! The puppies are beautiful. I love Boxers. 
Oh heck, who am I kidding, I'm not a breed snob. I love them all, even the mutts!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Sandi, I think the problem with uploading the file here is that the scan was done in a .bmp format. It works easier to upload photos here if you have them in a .jpg, .jpeg, or .gif format. I saved the picture and uploaded it to my Flickr site and then just hotlinked it here (with a direct link to the photo on my site). Unfortunately, that means that when I clean photos off of it later in the year, the photo will disappear from this topic, but it works for now.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Sandi they're darling!! :baby::baby::baby:


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

SMARTY said:


> Hey, Jan our post must have posted together.


LOL I got my answer fast! You're a good person Sandi. I like the way you dealt with the litter.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Awww, they are precious- they have such cute little butts! Boxer puppies just look like itsy bitzy purse size Boxer dogs!

Amanda


----------



## Sunnygirl (Jun 1, 2007)

Nico and Desi's breeder had three litters born within 2 days last spring, and an "accidental" litter a couple weeks later, so they had 24 puppies in the house at the same time. We went to see the pups when the first 3 litters were 6 weeks old, and I was amazed at how orderly everything was. I would have thought 24 puppies would be overwhelming, but they had it well under control.

The Bydand babies are adorable - that was quite a puppy fix. They look a lot like Nico and Desi, not surprising since they're from the same lines. Puff is Nico and Desi's grandmother.

Sandi, I loved those pics!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> Awww, they are precious- they have such cute little butts! Boxer puppies just look like itsy bitzy purse size Boxer dogs!
> 
> Amanda


Amanda, shame on you! Now you know that people will go out and breed itsy bitsy purse size Boxer dogs. :suspicious:

Sandi, your story is amazing! You were such a great breeder! And that is wonderful about the runt of the litter living so long. I'm sure she gave you lots of love during that time.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Sandi,

Your puppies are adorable!!!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Sandi, my heart goes out to you. Lord, that had to be so difficult a time for you. The pic of the pups is too cute! It sounds like they all went to loving homes and lived happy lives. Made all that work worth it, I'm sure. 

Wow! Now that is a LOT of puppies!! I just love all those black babies and love the names, but I couldn't keep any of them straight. lol Too cute!


----------

